# Solved: DHCP returning wrong IP



## Thynker (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi
Router SpeedStream 6520 (WPA PSK/TKIP)
Router's IP and Gateway 192.168.2.1
With DHCP enabled, Wireless picks up a gateway 192.168.123.254 and a Dynamic IP 192.168.123.187.
Did Flush DNS, ipconfig /release and renew, same thing
Did Safe Mode with networking, same thing
Even did a reboot to factory setting on the router, same thing
Run "NetStumbler" only my SSID is reported

Any suggestions would be very appreciated

Thank you
Thynker is online now Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You are obviously connecting to someone else's wireless network. Change your SSID to something unique on your router and then make sure you're connecting to your router.

I'd like to see this with the wired and wireless connection enabled.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Thynker (Feb 9, 2008)

My SSID is unique in the sense that it is not he name of any router. (Luxcan)
I used a 13 character key that changes algorythm every 360 seconds.
Did a lot of searching on the X.X.123.254 gateway and it mostly used by USR.
I'm not in a position to issue the results of IPconfig /all right now
I do get the same results with wired or wireless.
Question
Would changing the SSID do anything
What software should I try to sniff for other (fanthom) router
Of course if I put in static IP's, then everything works fine, but not practical, since sometimes I get 5 to 8 visitors with laptops who need to connect

Any ideas


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You connect an ethernet cable (with the wireless disabled) between your PC and the Speedstream 6520 and get a dynamic IP of 192.168.123..x and Gateway of 192.168.123.254 and get internet access?

With the same connection you can set a manual IP of 192.168.2.y and Gateway of 192.168.2.1 and still get internet access?

And there is no other device with a Dhcp server in your network?

If you answered 'yes' three times you have one amazing router!


----------



## Thynker (Feb 9, 2008)

No I do get excellent signal with IPx.x.123.254 but no internet
the gateway of the router is 192.168.2.1 subnet 255.255.255.0 (class C) and if I put in a static address in that range I do get the internet.
There is another DHCP server but it's on a T1 line with nowireless, strickly wired, that should not interfere, in any case it's on class B subnet and it's in the 10.110.x.x range


----------



## Thynker (Feb 9, 2008)

See attachment


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Thynker said:


> No I do get excellent signal with IPx.x.123.254 but no internet
> the gateway of the router is 192.168.2.1 subnet 255.255.255.0 (class C) and if I put in a static address in that range I do get the internet.
> There is another DHCP server but it's on a T1 line with nowireless, strickly wired, that should not interfere, in any case it's on class B subnet and it's in the 10.110.x.x range


No telling what you're getting with that other address, I'd simply ignore it and move on with your life.


----------



## Wanderer2 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thynker, you didn't get enough help at computing.net?

From your ipconfig its clear you never changed the wired lan ip from a statically assigned to a dhcp one as previously suggested.

Do you really want to solve this issue? If so...

Disable your wireless. Set your wired connection to be autoassigned for ip. Reboot. What ip address do you get on the wired connection? 

Do you have admin access to the wireless router? 

Next disable the wired lan connection and enable the wireless connection. Once you come with a ip put the gateway ip 192.168.123.254 in IE or firefox. What are you presented with? A router logon page? Is it the same router you get the wired connection from?


----------



## Thynker (Feb 9, 2008)

I only put the static in order to send a picture of the ipconfig
I disabled the wireless, put the local connection on autoassigned, rebooted (full shutdown)
I get "from wired" IP 192.168.123.193 and Gateway 192.168.123.254
Now we're getting somewhere, I put in the gateway IP in the browser and I get access to a Multi-Functional Broadband Router (R1.96h3)
and I do have access to it using admin as a password.
But it is not my router issed from my ISP

What would you like me to do now, I'm in the Main menu of the Broadband NAT router Web console?


----------



## Thynker (Feb 9, 2008)

Just disabled wired and connected wireless, get access to the same NAT router


----------



## Wanderer2 (Jan 29, 2008)

Now we're getting somewhere. 

So who's nat router is that? I have to assume if you get is via wired it your corporate router. 

Please clarify your situation here. Are you at work? Or is this at home?


----------



## Thynker (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm at work and this new router's account is in the name of someone who has left the company 3 years ago
I just do not understand what is going on, we have this router since 08/2006 and it's IP is 192.168.2.1
It was issued by Bell Canada under a certain account name
Question
What is the NAT Router? does it have anything to do with the SpeedStream 6520?
BTW I get no internet from the address X.X.123.254
Please help


----------



## Wanderer2 (Jan 29, 2008)

Who is running your IT department? Do we know where this router is located?

Do you have physical access to the SpeedStream 6520? If so connect via wired and see what ip you get.

Presently we have no idea how big your corp lan is, who is in charge of it, or what it connects to. What ip does a coworker get? Same x.x.123.x range?

At this point you need to throw out what you think you know so you have a fresh perspective. Once you have a direct physical connection to the SpeedStream 6520 we will know if you have two routers or if this is one and the same.


----------



## Thynker (Feb 9, 2008)

I was in touch with the former employee and from what we can see so far, It looks like there might be a mixed up at the ISP. i.e. double account on the same phone number. I'm trying to get in touch with the technical dept there.
We are a fairly large corporation, with two network
One on a T1 line slow but no trouble
Then we acquired the wireless in August of 2006 but there was always problems connecting, so I would give any visitors a static and solve the problems that way.
Thing is that next week I'm getting close to 10 visitors at the same time including the president of the company, needless to say that my stress level is quite high and I want this to be resolved this week,
You have been the most helpful and thank you very much for your help
I will investigate with the ISP and see what comes out of all this.
I will post whatever results I get...
I had to switch all my co-workers to the T1 line until the problem is resolved with the wireless...


----------



## Wanderer2 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thynker you're getting off track again. Great you are talking to your isp but the isp has nothing to do with your internal routers.

Clearly you have two routers. One is the SpeedStream 6520. One has to be on the T1. It would be great if you would directly connect to the SpeedStream 6520 so we are assured you are not connected to the one you previously reported connecting to.

You need to know the dhcp scope on the T1 router for your lan.
You need to know if the wireless was only for internet access for guests.
You need to know what the wireless routers dhcp scope is.
You need to know if your SpeedStream 6520 is connected to your wired lan.

When you assigned a static ip for wireless access what ip range did you assign?


----------



## Thynker (Feb 9, 2008)

Wanderer2 
My sincere Thanks2You, the problem is resolved...
Turns out that a ADSL router had been used as a HUB with static IP's to feed two printers.
Your help has been the factor in finding the solution. Mind you that I do not understand it since that router was not wireless. Anyway after talking to the ex/employee who by the way has an outstanding memory, I powered down the unit and everything is now working fine as it should.
I did learn quite a bit from all this
Again many Thanks

Thynker


----------



## Wanderer2 (Jan 29, 2008)

That was quite the journey. Glad you got it working.


----------



## Thynker (Feb 9, 2008)

Just a footnote.....Trying to understand
When the trouble started, a truck ran over the telephone relay box outside
Then the internet would drop every hour or so.
Bell sent a technician who switched wires (changed the pair)
Could this have been a factor since that router/hub which was underneath the floor and was working for over 2 years.
What do you think, if you have a minute
Everything is indeed working fine and the stress level is back to normal
Thanks again


----------



## Wanderer2 (Jan 29, 2008)

Outside telephone lines should have had no effect on a router that was being used as a hub. Not unusual to swap a pair in a telco box if there is line loss detected. This wouldn't effect anything at your end.

Sounds more like the wireless wasn't disabled on the router when it was turned into a switch which is what caused the confusion.

Might want to mark this thread as solved. Best of luck.


----------



## Thynker (Feb 9, 2008)

Problem solved


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------

